# Prolactin levels high- no idea what this means????



## ritchiem

Hi

Just need to see if I can gather some information please....

I have recently been told that I have issues with AMH etc and I have been put on the waiting list for IVF. (I am 39 years old- no previous children- TTC 7 months)

I was concerned that I was not ovulating but the consultant said that day 21 tests showed that I might be according to Progesterone levels and to track my dates.

I felt I needed more information so I went afterwards and had my day 21 test done again. The doctors have come back and said that my Prolactin levels are high and that my Progesterone is over 30% and they need to call me regarding the Prolactin levels on Thursday.

Does anyone know what this means? And just out of curiousity would it explain why I am not ovulating? Finally can it be fixed?


Apologies for all the questions- just very frustrated by the lack of info that I am getting.....


----------



## vhopeful

I had high prolactin levels think they were about 1200,turns out it was a prolactinoma on my pituitary gland - have been on bromocriptine the past 12 months and prolactin has been normal for past 11. So if it's just prolactin levels then they are easily treatable


----------



## ali80

Ritchiem - I was told I had high prolactin levels and have had them retested a couple of times. It is still slightly high, but had come down from the first test which was higher. My consultant said mine was probably related to stress  
Hope you get sorted soon  
Ali x


----------



## ritchiem

Thank you Ali and Vhopeful so much for the info,

I will speak to the doctor on Thursday- lets hope this means a turnaround on the ovulation front. I could do with some good news.

Fingers crossed...... 


Mags x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi RitchieM

I had high prolactin levels. This was not picked up (although blood results confirmed it) in my fertility investigations first time around. It ranged between 1500 and 2600. High Prolactin prevents ovulation. I was still having periods every 28 days but day 21 tests showed I was not ovulating. This probably explains why I never fell pregnant naturally. 

Anyway I started taking Dostenix (Cabergoline) once a week in November and within a month I was ovulating like clockwork. 

Don't google high prolactin too much as it'll scare the life out of you. Two consultants have told me until your results show levels of 10s of thousands you should not be overly concerned.

If you are prescribed Dostinex remember to stop as soon as you become pregnant. I actually stopped after ovulation. Bromocriptomide I think is ok in pregnancy.

Hope this helps 
Hels


----------



## ritchiem

Thanks Hels

I am exactly the same. 28 day cycle- but not ovulating.

So I am glad that I posted this as now have the info I need when I speak to the doctor on Thursday. Its gave me some peace of mind.

Thanks again, hope all goes well for you.

Mags x


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Mags - 17.5 weeks and hanging in there.

Hopefully youll get the prolactin sorted and be in same boat soon.

Hels
XX


----------



## ritchiem

Hi There


I got an update from a doctor today. My prolactin was 512- high- but not hugely off the scale. The doctor also said that everything had came back normal- so there should be no issues.

But he cannot explain why I am not ovulating. Would that level of Prolactin cause it?

Any ideas going forward what I need to do? Thats twice I have had day 21's done and apart from elevated Prolactin, there are no issues.

Is this when I ask for the likes of Clomid or another drug to help with the ovulation?

Would appreciate any help I can get...I have left a message from my consultant to call me when she gets back from hols. I have a follow up with my own doctor next Wednesday.


Thanks Hels - lovely to hear x

Mags


----------



## ali80

Hi Ritchiem
Glad the levels were ok and not too bad, (I am not too sure on actual good levels sorry) I was given Clomid after my blood results, internal scan, and HSG, but they found I had PCO so not sure if thats why I got given it or because of the prolactin??   
Hope the consultant calls back soon and you can move on  
Ali x


----------



## ritchiem

Thanks Ali

PCOS has been ruled out for me according to the consultant previously ( amh was low) - so I don't think I have that to deal with.

Will wait to hear from the consultant on Tuesday. I am hoping that her and my doctor will agree to Clomid then.

Thanks for the post....

Mags x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Mags

I think my doctor said that they consider anything between 60 and 600mU/L to be normal but that a level at the high end of the scale can cause probs with ovulation.

Hope this helps
Hels


----------



## ritchiem

Thanks Hels

I am speaking to my consultant tomorrow- so hopefully will get some clarity.

Hope all is well with you.


Thanks

Mags x


----------

